# <threadersteller>



## chopi (16. März 2008)

wäre es möglich,dass man in threads beim TE immer,vorallem in späteren post´s *<threadersteller>* sieht?
wäre hillfreich,da ich in längeren diskusion oft immer zurückscrollen muss,da ich nicht mehr weiss,wer es war
lg


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Hä? Sag bitte nochmal was du willst und denk dran schau ruhig im Duden nach, du hast alle Zeit der Welt!


----------



## x3n0n (16. März 2008)

//Edit:
Aso, falsch verstanden, du willst also jeden Post des TE in einem Thread besonders markiert haben, versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> //Edit:
> Aso, falsch verstanden, du willst also jeden Post des TE in einem Thread besonders markiert haben, versteh ich das richtig?


so hab ich ihn zumindest verstanden.
diese neuerung würd ich btw begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. März 2008)

Alternativ könnte man sich natürlich auch vorm draufklicken kurz den Namen merken.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

man könnte ja auch bevor man ins forum kommt ne liste mit den namen der mods und admins einblenden und den mods und admins dann ihre tollen bilder wegnehmen, die allen sagen, dass sie mods bzw admins sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> man könnte ja auch bevor man ins forum kommt ne liste mit den namen der mods und admins einblenden und den mods und admins dann ihre tollen bilder wegnehmen, die allen sagen, dass sie mods bzw admins sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damits dann heißt "Wer kümmert sich hier eigentlich ums Forum? Werden die nicht markiert? An wem kann ich mich wenden?" - Keine Chance. :-)


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

das heißt mein plan dieses forum in den ruin zu treiben wird nich funktionieren? schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

Ich find die Idee aber trotzdem nciht schlecht, gibt's ja in genug Foren und es ist bei einer längeren Diskussion doch manchmal aufschlussreich direkt neben Beitrag sehen zu können wer der TE ist.

Ganz sicher kein Muss, aber ein nettes Gimmick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

Ich würde diese Idee sehr begrüßen,da in längeren Diskusionen es häufig unübersichtlich wird und wenn gerade einer der nicht so bekannt im Forum ist,den Thread eröffnet und dann 3 Seiten weiter auf einmal irgentwas postet was man als bullshit auffasst wenn man nicht weis,dass er der TE ist,ist das dumm.
So... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> man könnte ja auch bevor man ins forum kommt ne liste mit den namen der mods und admins einblenden und den mods und admins dann ihre tollen bilder wegnehmen, die allen sagen, dass sie mods bzw admins sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find aber mein Bild ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

hmm,ich push hier jetzt einfach mal,so dreist wie ich bin.
ausserdem passt es ja so schön,wo wir grad ein neues forum bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm,ich push hier jetzt einfach mal,so dreist wie ich bin.
> ausserdem passt es ja so schön,wo wir grad ein neues forum bekommen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAs bringt nichts - das Forum ist nicht von uns programmiert - also gibt es keine "so speziellen" Wunschänderungen.


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> DAs bringt nichts - das Forum ist nicht von uns programmiert - also gibt es keine "so speziellen" Wunschänderungen.


ok,ich nehm das mal als nein :/

kann geclosed werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

